# How do I stop soap from sticking to my cutter?!



## SmallThings (Oct 27, 2012)

Maybe a silly question... I have a straight edge, regular ol' handle and blade soap cutter and everytime I cut soap, the soap sticks to the cutter like a suction cup! It drives me nuts. Are there any tips to prevent this? I've tried wetting the blade just before cutting, but that didn't help. And I'm hesitant to add anything to the blade that may end up on my soap.


----------



## lsg (Oct 28, 2012)

Have you tried coating the cutter blade with mineral oil?


----------



## Chay (Oct 28, 2012)

Switch to a wire cutter.


----------



## SmallThings (Oct 28, 2012)

@Chay - I've heard that wire cutters don't work well with M&P. The M&P I get is very hard, I would be hesitant to try cutting it with a wire cutter

@lsg - Sounds like it could work, I'll give that a try.


----------



## Hazel (Oct 28, 2012)

Since it's MP, you could try some vegetable oil instead of mineral oil. It might work as well.


----------

